# Coyote Down, FINALLY!!



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Called this coyote in this evening. He showed up in the final 5 minutes of shooting light. I was 1/2 mile into a section calling from a fence row that's grown up with mature trees. Looking over a small field. This male came from the woods (only 180 yds across to the woods) angled across the field headed down wind. :yikes: I know coyotes don't walk into fields!! I barked, he stopped, bang dead coyote. Approximately 90 yds. This is the sixth coyote I have called in but the first to go down this year. 
I took the pictures in my driveway when I got home.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Awsome!


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice shot !! Whats your weapon there ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It's about damned time ") Good job


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good job! Is it just me or do i see predator hunting getting more and more popular?


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes Fr3d it is about time!! 


DoJigger said:


> Nice shot !! Whats your weapon there ?


That is a Savage model 11 22-250 w/Burris optics.
Yes predator hunting has grown to be extremely popular!


----------



## timewellwasted (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Saaaawwwweeeeet!


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Awesome, congrats! Wish I could get out there but I screwed up my season


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great job. It takes work to call one in, then even more work(and luck) to put one down. They don't like to sit around and offer a bunch of opportunities.


----------

